# stealth 525 water in hull?



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys, I went out yesterday in some pretty rough stuff (for UK) I didn't capsize but still found about a litre of water in the hull when I got home. Are there any known leaky areas ie flush mount seals or foot pedal rail screw holes?
Any info appreciated, dave


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

In the hull, or in the fish hatch?


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

In the hull dru. The hatch was empty.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

You shouldn't get a litre in the hull. Worth checking. The suspect spots have been mentioned but add in the rudder.

I'd start with the hatches though.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Just put it up on some padded stools & fill it with water , you will soon find out where the leak is .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers guys. Plenty to check.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

killer said:


> Just put it up on some padded stools & fill it with water , you will soon find out where the leak is .
> 
> Cheers
> Killer.


Another one is to push air into the hull, vacuum cleaner taped in to a hatch, or even blow through a bung hole. Soapy water bubbles over the hull and look for bubbles. Often done by surf ski repairs. Easier with two blokes.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > killer said:
> ...


You only blow if it's leaking. Rest of the time they don't need a blow job.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> There's usually a bit of leakage after a blow job.


You're not getting your lips around the plug. There is _never_ any on-going leakage when I finish a blow. Your not trying hard enough.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

CAV said:


> ... one of the ones on my 525 had half pulled the screws out of the rod holder (I'm putting this down to the sheer number of pelagics it has caught this season) ...


Show off



dru said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > There's usually a bit of leakage after a blow job.
> ...


Show off


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

This isn't how I saw this thread going!


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Think I found it! Bugger!!!



Also found this black disc cracked. Does anyone know if it is structural or a rubbing washer?



Any help appreciated. Cheers dave


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow. There's something for all Stealths to check.


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Paul did you cut down your rudder post a bit? The reason I ask is that when I put the nylock nut on it won't go down far enough for the nylon to touch the threads ( so I put it on nylon first) either the post is too long or the threaded rod is too short.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Dennis. If it has had a knock it was before I got it. The hole in the back wall was from sliding maybe a foot backwards down a shingle beach pushing the rudder round. Have blocked hole and filled with water and seems ok. Just the hole to fill/modify.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

DT, great pics to explain the rudder post - something very much hidden to most of us!


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

All epoxied up and a new disc cut from an old no. Plate ( its tough stuff) ruffed up with 80 grit first. Stainless plate cut from an Audi exhaust clamp and also glued in place. Got a weeks yakking coming up so will let you know how it goes.
Cheers dave


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Probably the only Audi Stealth out there.
Good work.


----------

